# Dan Quillians Bows



## dunn1970 (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a Quillian longbow and take down recurve I have been shooting for some time.  The longbow has some handshock but it is forgiving.  The recurve is faster but not as forgiving. Can anyone compare them to some of the High priced bows I see on the market today? I have never shot anything else because when I bought these I went to Dans shop and he let me shoot them on his indoor range before I bought them. I was thinking about buying one online but was concerned I would not like the way it handled or shot when I got it and would be stuck with it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 4, 2007)

dunn, i reckon it all depends on what you consider high price. i have a jodie cole long bow that is a sweet bow and a work of art. ( i think al33 has one too) jodie is a bowyer in georgia and makes great bows in the 4 -500 dollar range. ( that is NOT what i paid for mine!!!) as far as good shooters, the martin savannah is supposed to be a real nice bow. the best thing to do is find where some folks are shooting and fling a few. if you are ever in my area, you can shoot the cole, a bear montana (slow but steady) and my el cheapo ragim impala recurve that i really really like (probably too much !!!) hope this helps a tad.


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 4, 2007)

i have a savannah longbow it's made by martin i love it. It pulls 65@28 it's a good shootin bow it'll sling an arrow for sure doesn't have alot of handshock to me anyways it's probably in the mid range price wise round 500 i believe definately worth it. Al does have a jodie cole i shoot with himas much as possible it's a lefty though but it's nice without a doubt shoots good for him it's the one he uses the most he loves it!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 4, 2007)

*Lotsa real good bows out there...*

The new Reflex/Deflex Hybrids will have less shock... 


Shoot what you like and that shoots well for you... and just have fun!!! Thats what  trad is all about!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2007)

dans bows are as good as most of the higher priced bow's out there. the takedown recurve should be the patriot it was originally made by owen jeffery for dan (if i remember right) and is a great shooter. dan had 2 longbows the bamboo longhunter (mild R/D) and the bamboo coustom (more of the hill style). i never had the pleasure to shoot the coustom but i have owned several of the longhunter's and they were good shooting bows. if you like them and can shoot them, you got 2 really good bows. dan was a good freind of my father and lord that man could tell some stoies...LOL....

john


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 5, 2007)

chinquapin said:


> i have a savannah longbow it's made by martin i love it. It pulls 65@28 it's a good shootin bow it'll sling an arrow for sure doesn't have alot of handshock to me anyways it's probably in the mid range price wise round 500 i believe definately worth it. Al does have a jodie cole i shoot with himas much as possible it's a lefty though but it's nice without a doubt shoots good for him it's the one he uses the most he loves it!



i also have a savanna and love it too its 50# where in ga is jodie cole from. i would like to see some bows he has made


----------



## robert carter (Jul 5, 2007)

One of the best longbows I have had was a 64" bamboo longhunter.I`ve had three patriots and a canebreak, all very good shooters and faster than most recurves.I`ve never shot one of Jodie Coles bows but Al is no beginner and if he speaks for them they must be good.
  I f you want forgiving in a longbow I would look for one "longer" instead of "shorter". No matter what the talk is the longer the bow the more forgiving it is.A few feet per second mean nothing if you miss.RC


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2007)

robert carter said:


> A few feet per second mean nothing if you miss.RC



AMEN!!

bam-bam, Jodie is in Dallas, Ga. If you need his number I will send it to you in a PM. Not sure what he charges for a bow now but when I got mine it was a bargain. I try not to promote any one bow for someone else because what I might find perfect may not serve well for another. All I can say is that my particular Jodie Cole bow shoots like a dream for me. Here are some pic's of mine:


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 5, 2007)

nice bow Al


----------



## BGBH (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm a big Quillian fan,I've owned 6 longhunter's,4 bamboo & 2 redelm & a canebreak recurve.They are great bows.
Any of yall have a patriot around 50lbs or so you want to get rid of?


----------

